# Questions about using personal phone



## Brandon1 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm going to switch to using my own phone soon instead of the uber phone and have a few questions:

1: how much data does it use? I have about 5 gigs a month available to use, if I uber 20 hours a week will that be ok? Or does it eat up data super fast?

2: how does multi tasking work? If I'm 'online', can I go to other apps while waiting for a request? I read a lot on my phone and would like to be able to do that while still waiting for a ping, and I'd also like to be able to play music on my phone while heading to the passenger.

3: sort of similar to multitasking, once I pick someone up and start the ride, can I switch on over to google maps to use that as GPS instead while the uber app is still ticking away? And then switch back to it when the ride is over. Or do I have to stay in the app?

4: I have an iPhone 5s... Does your phone get stupidly hot similar to how the uber phone does?

Thanks!


----------



## panda gloves (Oct 13, 2014)

I don't know about #1 but hopefully I can help with the others. 

2. You can multitask. If I'm in a different app every 5 minutes it sends a notification to ask if I want to stay online. Click yes and that's it. I would not suggest using an app that cannot be disrupted. 

3. Yes, you can use apps while driving to pick up and during the trip without getting logged off. 

4. My phone gets hot during prolonged usage in any app, uber included.


----------



## Brandon1 (Sep 28, 2014)

panda gloves said:


> I don't know about #1 but hopefully I can help with the others.
> 
> 2. You can multitask. If I'm in a different app every 5 minutes it sends a notification to ask if I want to stay online. Click yes and that's it. I would not suggest using an app that cannot be disrupted.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll probably get it switched out tomorrow. Does anyone know about the data part?


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

Brandon1 said:


> Thanks, I'll probably get it switched out tomorrow. Does anyone know about the data part?


I've been using the Android app on my phone for a week and it's only used 126MB of data in that time. I drive part time, not full, but that's representative of about 10 hours online.


----------



## Brandon1 (Sep 28, 2014)

FLrocket said:


> I've been using the Android app on my phone for a week and it's only used 126MB of data in that time. I drive part time, not full, but that's representative of about 10 hours online.


Oh ok that's totally fine. I was afraid one night of uber would use over a gig or something. Thanks!


----------



## GoJoe (Oct 18, 2014)

This is only in some cities correct? Or is using our own phone an option for all cities now?


----------



## millertimex86 (Sep 28, 2014)

GoJoe said:


> This is only in some cities correct? Or is using our own phone an option for all cities now?


Not sure but I do think it's only select cities at moment.



Brandon1 said:


> Oh ok that's totally fine. I was afraid one night of uber would use over a gig or something. Thanks!


I have an iPhone 6 that has 16 hours of uber use into it, only used 70.5 MB so far.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

My LG Volt Android phone also gets hot. I keep the mount in front of the AC vent to keep it cool. The Volt lowers the brightness of the phone screen when the phone gets hot. Bad JuJu in the middle of a sunny day.


----------

